
MIT OpenCourseWare – Classical Mechanics (Fall 2016) - nek28
https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/physics/8-01-classical-mechanics-fall-2016/
======
nek28
I posted it because I thought the videos are both enlightening and
aesthetically pleasing. I'm not sure how they managed to make it look like the
lecturers are all da Vincis and have no problem writing mirrored text. Would a
simple flip around the middle of the screen do it?

